# Street Hoppers



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

lets see some true street hoppers like cookies in the new lrm mag the orange monte. driveable and can hop. post pics.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

nothing sweet as the "REd AsAuRUs"


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://media.putfile.com/rons-63-at-the-grandopening blackmagic 63


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

63 from vegas


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

is that ur ride its clean


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

single pump lincoln[attachmentid=384886]


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=384922]


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 13 2005, 06:55 PM~4399425
> *nothing sweet as the "REd AsAuRUs"
> *


Nice street car Im sure that drives real nice down the freeway. :uh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 13 2005, 08:30 PM~4400069
> *Nice street car Im sure that drives real nice down the freeway. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nuce pic but ya read the topic.


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 13 2005, 04:59 PM~4399445
> *63 from vegas
> *


How'd you get them pix...you work with A&E? If so pm me gotta ask you a couple of questions. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

[attachmentid=384978]single pump columbus ohio i drive it everywhere


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Dec 13 2005, 07:42 PM~4400157
> *How'd you get them pix...you work with A&E? If so pm me gotta ask you a couple of questions.  :biggrin:
> *


 I took them at the little car show at the dodge dealership last saturday, I got the gold 64 thats being worked on at ron's shop right now


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

deuce on the loose


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

the real fukin PINKY :biggrin: 

*"PINKY BITCHES"*


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 14 2005, 10:34 AM~4403916
> *the real fukin PINKY  :biggrin:
> 
> "PINKY BITCHES"
> *


orale vato. :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> :cheesy:
> [/DAMN THAT 64 CLEAN ASS FUCK MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 13 2005, 06:55 PM~4399425
> *nothing sweet as the "REd AsAuRUs"
> *


 nice ,one of those invisible driveshafts :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> > :cheesy:
> > [/DAMN THAT 64 CLEAN ASS FUCK MAN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> you mean the 63?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 14 2005, 09:25 PM~4406961
> *you mean the 63?
> *


yup thanks for telling me it's a 63 an not a 64


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 14 2005, 12:34 PM~4403916
> *the real fukin PINKY  :biggrin:
> 
> "PINKY BITCHES"
> *


There's Only 1 Dawg There's Only 1............................... :thumbsup:

Post pics of the REGAL................. :0


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 14 2005, 10:46 PM~4407985
> *There's Only 1 Dawg There's Only 1............................... :thumbsup:
> 
> Post pics of the REGAL................. :0
> *


HOW MANY BATT DOES THE PINK MONTE HAVE.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 14 2005, 11:13 PM~4408161
> *HOW MANY BATT DOES THE PINK MONTE HAVE.
> *


4 off the shelf pumps (no piston pumps) 14 batterys


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 14 2005, 08:46 PM~4407985
> *There's Only 1 Dawg There's Only 1............................... :thumbsup:
> 
> Post pics of the REGAL................. :0
> *


u dont wanna see the regal its all in pieces homie..got shit everywhere.....well mine is PINKY...ur can be PANKY...10-4 :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 14 2005, 09:37 AM~4403550
> *I took them at the little car show at the dodge dealership last saturday, I got the gold 64 thats being worked on at ron's shop right now
> *


Oh thought you worked for a&e and naw it wasn't a car show it was a video shoot that chooper invited us for to do. Yah I saw the gold one at the shop last sunday at the hop looks clean, but are you gonna keep that fram white?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Look at this picture, then stand 10 feet back! It's a pretty trippy illusion.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 15 2005, 01:44 AM~4409282
> *Look at this picture, then stand 10 feet back! It's a pretty trippy illusion.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Dec 15 2005, 12:16 AM~4409196
> *Oh thought you worked for a&e and naw it wasn't a car show it was a video shoot that chooper invited us for to do. Yah I saw the gold one at the shop last sunday at the hop looks clean, but are you gonna keep that fram white?
> *


ya the frame is brand new why you aint feeling the white?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 15 2005, 01:44 AM~4409282
> *Look at this picture, then stand 10 feet back! It's a pretty trippy illusion.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 14 2005, 11:27 PM~4408660
> *u dont wanna see the regal its all in pieces homie..got shit everywhere.....well mine is PINKY...ur can be PANKY...10-4 :biggrin:
> *


Over and out good buddy................. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Look at my favorite hopper of all time.................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 14 2005, 08:46 PM~4407985
> *There's Only 1 Dawg There's Only 1............................... :thumbsup:
> 
> Post pics of the REGAL................. :0
> *


That's a nice pic OG style!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

thats clean


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 15 2005, 02:14 AM~4409588
> *ya the frame is brand new why you aint feeling the white?
> *


in my opinion and its just my opinion...no...maybe if it had a lil flake on it possibly. But it just sticks the hell out, when I saw the rear of the car where the bumper attaches to I was like damn wut happen, cars clean as fuck, but it looks really outta place, . I'd just paint the frame to match the car or as close as possible, then just pinstripe it or leaf it or both and bam good to go.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Dec 15 2005, 11:21 AM~4411047
> *in my opinion and its just my opinion...no...maybe if it had a lil flake on it possibly. But it just sticks the hell out, when I saw the rear of the car where the bumper attaches to I was like damn wut happen, cars clean as fuck, but it looks really outta place, . I'd just paint the frame to match the car or as close as possible, then just pinstripe it or leaf it or both and bam good to go.
> *


WELL THE BELLY IS PAINTED SAME AS THE CAR SO I LIKE THE WHITE FOR THE CONTRAST, AND YA I ORIGIONALLY WANTED TO PINSTRIP IT BUT THE CAR IS JUST GONNA BE A HOPPER SO WHATS THE POINT


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

DONT YALL FUCKING LAUGH AT ME... IT WAS MY FIRST COMPETITION AND I WAS SCARED SHITLESS... AND I ONLY RAN 6 BATTERYS AND 4 PUMPS... I WAS ACCUALLY DANCING IT BUT THIS IS A PIC OF IT HOPPING...AND YES IT STILL HAS A MOTOR AND I WAS RUNNING IT AT 72 VOLTS...


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 15 2005, 01:06 PM~4412138
> *DONT YALL FUCKING LAUGH AT ME... IT WAS MY FIRST COMPETITION AND I WAS SCARED SHITLESS... AND I ONLY RAN 6 BATTERYS AND 4 PUMPS... I WAS ACCUALLY DANCING IT BUT THIS IS A PIC OF IT HOPPING...AND YES IT STILL HAS A MOTOR AND I WAS RUNNING IT AT 72 VOLTS...
> *


   what else it do


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: AZ


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

[attachmentid=388995]


> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 15 2005, 02:16 PM~4412216
> *   what else it do
> *



well..its not a street hopper.. but it is a street dancer that does hop....a little bit.. ill have footage of me gas hopping it up soon... gotta figure out how to upload footage from a VCR tape to my computer...so if n e one knows how let me know.. but i do have a few more pics.. nothing special. and a few pics of cars ive seen on here... Along wit a tight as locked up hopper. And there is nothing i like more than watchin a pretty gurl bang her bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

mine not ready yet, how many inches you think i would hit, 96v 2 pumps on the nose 1 adex #11 gears........
:0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice 60'


----------



## ClassicAngels63 (Oct 29, 2005)

MIAMI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

Gizmos car Krazy Kustoms odessa texas


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

This is my wood reinforced hopping tractor......
.
.
[attachmentid=389241]


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

this is a street dancer but loves to bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

rnl customs


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

My boy trevis did this pro hopper set up in his 71 impala


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

what it do??


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

my new hopper im gettin on the 27th


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 19 2005, 05:38 PM~4439420
> *my new hopper im gettin on the 27th
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: Bow Down to da king of the streetz in Reno homie


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

not much just built to ride smooth for no w. But maybe it will be a bumper beater in the future.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

that bitch is swangin


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 19 2005, 05:40 PM~4439431
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: Bow Down to da king of the streetz in Reno homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 19 2005, 05:43 PM~4439463
> *thanks homie
> *


  anytime big homie. I seen that shit swang like a mofo bro. That car aint no lil bitch ya know :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 19 2005, 07:42 PM~4439453
> *that bitch is swangin
> *



No No This Bitch is swangin................. :biggrin: :wave: What up Radical Champ.. :0 1st is ROB and then theres...........???????????????????????????????? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is a pic of my little homies street ride.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 19 2005, 05:53 PM~4439530
> *No No This Bitch is swangin................. :biggrin:  :wave: What up Radical Champ.. :0 1st is ROB and then theres...........???????????????????????????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 holy fuck. What it hit there homie :0 :0


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

What up weat side still here .looking forward to miami


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I have to say 06' is going to be the year of HOLLYWOOD..................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SHOW AND BUMPER....... :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 19 2005, 05:53 PM~4439530
> *No No This Bitch is swangin................. :biggrin:  :wave: What up Radical Champ.. :0 1st is ROB and then theres...........???????????????????????????????? :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is that like 70 inches or wut homie
:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

not weat side westside soory typed 2 fast


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 19 2005, 07:54 PM~4439536
> *:0  :0  holy fuck. What it hit there homie :0  :0
> *


Around 70+


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 19 2005, 08:00 PM~4439570
> *not weat side    westside soory typed 2 fast
> *


Have you been hanging out with JUANDIK............. :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey Rob you comin out to Carl Caspers this year?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

But has far as street hoppers or lowriders that are driven on the street alot i have to give it to DLINEHUSTLER..... :thumbsup: Drives his shit everywhere and hops the shit out of his potato chip machine........


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 19 2005, 08:04 PM~4439598
> *Hey Rob you comin out to Carl Caspers this year?
> *


when is it


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes i am going to casper. Hopefully i will be bringing more than one truck. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

d-hustler is a pimp. I forgot to thank him for the jack at ass in the grass. D-hustler saves the day again. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

aww hell...here ya go. 


Street
















Hopper.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 08:54 AM~4443376
> *aww hell...here ya go.
> Street
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: I likes it alot


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 11:29 AM~4443598
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: I likes it alot
> *


Its a clean ass Monte!! I seen it out in Pittsburg and Tulsa show last year! Jamie knows how to build em!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 20 2005, 09:38 AM~4443656
> *Its a clean ass Monte!! I seen it out in Pittsburg and Tulsa show last year! Jamie knows how to build em!!
> *


 :uh: so how much weight is used there.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Busting out 06


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 11:49 AM~4443716
> *:uh:  so how much weight is used there.
> *



No weight. 14 batteries 4 pumps...fully reinforced frame. Built right....by DownIVLife.


----------



## DUMBY (Dec 20, 2005)

blah-blah-blah-me-me-me! :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 10:57 AM~4444069
> *No weight.  14 batteries 4 pumps...fully reinforced frame.  Built right....by DownIVLife.
> *


 :uh: I heard that it's a teater totter. That's just what I heard homie :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 01:15 PM~4444203
> *:uh:  I heard that it's a teater totter. That's just what I heard homie :0  :0
> *


Check out some of the video's on it.. Pretty tight

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 01:15 PM~4444203
> *:uh:  I heard that it's a teater totter. That's just what I heard homie :0  :0
> *



No sticky icky icky. :cheesy: If the pumps aren't hitting...the backbumper ain't happening.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 11:52 AM~4444442
> *No sticky icky icky.  :cheesy:  If the pumps aren't hitting...the backbumper ain't happening.
> *


 :uh: If you got like 1000 lbs of lead it will :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 02:08 PM~4444532
> *:uh:  If you got like 1000 lbs of lead it will  :biggrin:
> *



THAT's where we messed up. :tears:  LOL


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 12:12 PM~4444556
> *THAT's where we messed up.  :tears:    LOL
> *


 :cheesy: then your admitting it then fool :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

whats up with the Monte's front bumper? is it made of rubber or somethin? I see it hittin hard in all the videos, but it just bounces right back to normal


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Dec 20 2005, 01:04 PM~4444859
> *whats up with the Monte's front bumper?  is it made of rubber or somethin?  I see it hittin hard in all the videos, but it just bounces right back to normal
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Carl Casper is going to be February 24,25,26 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 20 2005, 01:09 PM~4444891
> *Carl Casper is going to be February 24,25,26 2006  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Dec 20 2005, 03:04 PM~4444859
> *whats up with the Monte's front bumper?  is it made of rubber or somethin?  I see it hittin hard in all the videos, but it just bounces right back to normal
> *



You like that don't you!  It does need a new front bumper now...its gotten torn for some reason. :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 01:15 PM~4444939
> *You like that don't you!    It does need a new front bumper now...its gotten torn for some reason.  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: you build a hopper but cant fix da bumper :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 03:18 PM~4444956
> *:uh:  you build a hopper but cant fix da bumper :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: Its winter! ....:ugh: And its not mine!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 01:21 PM~4444979
> *:uh:  :uh:  Its winter! ....:ugh:    And its not mine!
> *


 :uh: :uh: that's fucked up homie. Why put cars up in the winter. I still ride in da snow n shit up here. Ima true rider. :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Good for you!!! :uh: Go to this topic if you want to argue about driving cars in the snow. 

Off topic for you.


Now back to the topic at hand.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Street hopper.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin: Sweet!! PITBULL HYDRAULICS #1 sup Dan


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 20 2005, 11:24 AM~4443141
> *d-hustler is a pimp. I forgot to thank him for the jack at ass in the grass. D-hustler saves the day again. :thumbsup:
> *



yeah thier was a few people who liked it.......thats why I always buy 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 02:38 PM~4445135
> *Street hopper.
> 
> 
> ...


the key word being *STREET*..not just at shows and it drives like a champ

THE REAL BIG BODY *PINKY* :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 20 2005, 03:43 PM~4446146
> *the key word being STREET..not just at shows and it drives like a champ
> 
> THE REAL BIG BODY PINKY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

BADDEST SHIT ON THE *STREET* :biggrin:


DOWN4LIFE know how to build them.....bumper and comes right back down :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 20 2005, 03:46 PM~4446167
> *BADDEST SHIT ON THE STREET :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: at least till my shit get there huh low


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

on second thought that is a bad mofo.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 20 2005, 03:09 PM~4444891
> *Carl Casper is going to be February 24,25,26 2006  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:biggrin: Gonnna be crazy this year!!


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Dec 17 2005, 04:38 PM~4425519
> *Gizmos car Krazy Kustoms odessa texas
> *


 :biggrin: damn that shit made my fuckin day!!!u have any more pics?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Another car built by the guys from KC!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Dec 20 2005, 06:26 PM~4447406
> *Another car built by the guys from KC!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 20 2005, 01:44 PM~4444403
> *Check out some of the video's on it.. Pretty tight
> 
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm
> *



im wondering ..a g body with 14 batteries and double pump..that takes 11 licks to hit the bumper..thats the hottest?... :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 20 2005, 06:37 PM~4447487
> *im wondering ..a g body with 14 batteries and double pump..that takes 11 licks to hit the bumper..thats the hottest?... :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 20 2005, 08:37 PM~4447487
> *im wondering ..a g body with 14 batteries and double pump..that takes 11 licks to hit the bumper..thats the hottest?... :uh:
> *


ONly countin like 7 r 8 here homie. I mean regardless its a nice vehicle and never said it was the hottest, but i will say its a bad ass Monte! Just give credit where credit is due!  

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...sa2004full2.wmv


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah it's aight homie


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 20 2005, 08:37 PM~4447487
> *im wondering ..a g body with 14 batteries and double pump..that takes 11 licks to hit the bumper..thats the hottest?... :uh:
> *


Show one better that dont stick and also show it 3 wheeling and driving down the street.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 20 2005, 09:30 PM~4448354
> *Show one better that dont stick and also show it 3 wheeling and driving down the street.
> *


yep...remember STREET...and its got a front bumper...and its hittin high ass inches

and like i said...it comes right back down...none of that hanging in the air bullshit or 3 licks and boom sticks cause of weight

and it drives on the highway :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

front bumper or front bumper cover... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 21 2005, 12:06 AM~4448664
> *front bumper or front bumper cover... :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:
power


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 20 2005, 11:15 PM~4448740
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> power
> *


Bad as fuck but I want to see it drive. :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

come to chicago and you can see it drive, just cuz i dont have pics of it, and theres snow on the ground out here to pull it out and drive anywhere right now. BUT it does drive, and 3-wheel, and does a little hopping once in a while too:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 20 2005, 11:20 PM~4448770
> *come to chicago and you can see it drive, just cuz i dont have pics of it, and theres snow on the ground out here to pull it out and drive anywhere right now. BUT it does drive, and 3-wheel, and does a little hopping once in a while too:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

man that caddy went all the way to FL to get away from the cold and whoop on people.....clean

how many pumps does that caddy have?

and did u guys fix the damage u did in FL? over better said the damage the Fire dept did?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

everyone that has seen this car know it drives ask anyone who has seen it uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 20 2005, 11:27 PM~4448821
> *man that caddy went all the way to FL to get away from the cold and whoop on people.....clean
> 
> how many pumps does that caddy have?
> ...



its a double pump homie, and the fire dept. did quiet some damage on it as far as i was told. :angry: 

its all good though


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 21 2005, 12:27 AM~4448821
> *man that caddy went all the way to FL to get away from the cold and whoop on people.....clean
> 
> how many pumps does that caddy have?
> ...


its a double piston pump and haven't fixed it yet when we get it all cleaned up and ready again I will take pics for everyone to see


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 20 2005, 10:30 PM~4448354
> *Show one better that dont stick and also show it 3 wheeling and driving down the street.
> *



well i just got the truccha 21 and they got a bunch in there SINGLES that do all that drive in and drive home..a g body or a ford ranger just arent that impressive to me  i got a g body but it will have to be single double in a g body is weak in my opinion..


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 20 2005, 10:31 PM~4448853
> *its a double piston pump and haven't fixed it yet when we get it all cleaned up and ready again I will take pics for everyone to see
> *


fix it...then mess it up some more....man that thing smacks the bumper hard

pavement pounder


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 20 2005, 10:31 PM~4448853
> *its a double piston pump and haven't fixed it yet when we get it all cleaned up and ready again I will take pics for everyone to see
> *


so what did the fire dept do to it them fools usualyy fuck up more shit than they fix. if you ever see them brake in a house they always bust the bigest window when they could just knock out a pane from the door and open it up


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 20 2005, 02:15 PM~4444939
> *You like that don't you!    It does need a new front bumper now...its gotten torn for some reason.  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


ya I do like it lol... so whats the deal with that bumper?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

it aint got one, thats why its torn... :roflmao: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 20 2005, 10:40 PM~4448929
> *well i just got the truccha 21 and they got a bunch in there SINGLES that do all that drive in and drive home..a g body or a ford ranger just arent that impressive to me   i got a g body but it will have to be single double in a g body is weak in my opinion..
> *


 :uh: How do you know for sure all those cars are legitimate singles? You really expect a g-body with a V8 and NO WEIGHT to be able to hit those huge inches SINGLE pump? Come on, the monte is a clean redical that DRIVES to and from shows. You really think just because they drive into the hopping area they can also drive home? Come on bro.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 21 2005, 02:59 AM~4449724
> *:uh: How do you know for sure all those cars are legitimate singles? You really expect a g-body with a V8 and NO WEIGHT to be able to hit those huge inches SINGLE pump? Come on, the monte is a clean redical that DRIVES to and from shows.  You really think just because they drive into the hopping area they can also drive home?  Come on bro.
> *



14 batteries and 4 pumps is weight...do it wih ten batteries and do some more engineering and then we will see. drivin around isnt say that much just like 13 or 14..its not hard to drive one of theses cars around im building right now...so maybe its impresss u i just know on the west coast its typical at best...but if its the hottest on the streets thay bringin it over here for the summer?...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 21 2005, 01:59 AM~4449724
> *:uh: How do you know for sure all those cars are legitimate singles? You really expect a g-body with a V8 and NO WEIGHT to be able to hit those huge inches SINGLE pump? Come on, the monte is a clean redical that DRIVES to and from shows.  You really think just because they drive into the hopping area they can also drive home?  Come on bro.
> *


you must not be doing something right :0


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 20 2005, 11:31 PM~4448853
> *its a double piston pump and haven't fixed it yet when we get it all cleaned up and ready again I will take pics for everyone to see
> *


looks like this????

this is a double piston pump with adex assem.. all chrome from BLACK MAGIC


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

are those 1/2 inch ports or 3/4?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 21 2005, 07:36 AM~4450699
> *looks like this????
> 
> this is a double piston pump with adex assem.. all chrome from BLACK MAGIC
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: nice pompas homie


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 21 2005, 10:04 AM~4450802
> *are those 1/2 inch ports or 3/4?
> *


3/4


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

BMbutty why so many goods and all diff types. ? (id like to have that many also)


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ahhh


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 21 2005, 03:51 AM~4448009
> *ONly countin like 7 r 8 here homie. I mean regardless its a nice vehicle and never said it was the hottest, but i will say its a bad ass Monte! Just give credit where credit is due!
> 
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...sa2004full2.wmv
> *


Why they don't? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 21 2005, 04:30 AM~4448354
> *Show one better that dont stick and also show it 3 wheeling and driving down the street.
> *


SWing SWIng SWing


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 21 2005, 05:15 AM~4448740
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> power
> *


And it's a big body and it's got a real front bumper.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[attachmentid=394230]
[attachmentid=394231]
[attachmentid=394241]
[attachmentid=394243]
[attachmentid=394246]
http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Dec 21 2005, 01:46 AM~4446167
> *BADDEST SHIT ON THE STREET :biggrin:
> DOWN4LIFE know how to  build them.....bumper and comes right back down :biggrin:
> *


and on 13s with a v8 ,by far the best in 05 , 06 should be interesting also  :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 22 2005, 03:43 PM~4461405
> *:0
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 23 2005, 09:57 AM~4461551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

mine :biggrin: http://www.jrdigitalmarketing.com/aac/rob/1872.wmv


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 22 2005, 03:57 PM~4461551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:uh: What it do homie?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 23 2005, 06:03 PM~4468942
> *:uh:  What it do homie?
> *


46 HERE BUT CHANGES HAVE BEEN MADE LATELY


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

street for real and dare someone to drive the way we do


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Jimmy that ain't shit.......j/k...LOL
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 21 2005, 08:52 PM~4456265
> *[attachmentid=394230]
> [attachmentid=394231]
> [attachmentid=394241]
> ...


 :uh: Are the bugs still being worked out of that super clean El Camino? All the footage I have seen of it hopping it was not on the bumper, just wondering


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 23 2005, 07:15 PM~4469352
> *Jimmy that ain't shit.......j/k...LOL
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


merry christmas to you to fucker :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 23 2005, 08:13 PM~4469347
> *street for real and dare someone to drive the way we do
> *



You don't have to dare me....I have been for years!!! :biggrin:  Merry Christmas.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whatever fool. how do you drive with the wheels hitting the back of the quarters. lol jk


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2005, 12:47 AM~4471045
> *whatever fool. how do you drive with the wheels hitting the back of the quarters. lol jk
> *



Not me!! lol I told that bastard lincoln owner not to do it. :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol merry christmas fucker but damn is that a 4 door ford


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2005, 12:53 AM~4471072
> *lol merry christmas fucker but damn is that a 4 door ford
> *



Good eyes! lol :wave: Gotta get your fix in when you can.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

tell everyone i said whats up. remember southern showdown we couldnt fit 10 stacks under the rear bumper lol that was a fun day


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2005, 12:56 AM~4471095
> *tell everyone i said whats up. remember southern showdown we couldnt fit 10 stacks under the rear bumper lol that was a fun day
> *



yeah...I will. There were some really fun shows/picnics a few years back. Gotta get on that tip again.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well there are going to be more picnics for us from now on. i know we are having one memorial weekend, then the one in chicago and another one in the end of august cant wait in the streets of vegas


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Dec 24 2005, 03:53 AM~4469900
> *:uh:  Are the bugs still being worked out of that super clean El Camino?  All the footage I have seen of it hopping it was not on the bumper, just wondering
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Took 3rd at vegas and hopps 60 not on the bumper i think he's pretty happy with it?????And he's doing alot more to it this summer why do you care just askin? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2005, 02:13 AM~4469347
> *street for real and dare someone to drive the way we do
> *


Lookin good jimmy have a good christmas homie.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2005, 01:47 AM~4471045
> *whatever fool. how do you drive with the wheels hitting the back of the quarters. lol jk
> *


THEY DIDN'T HIT THE QUARTERS!!!!!! HOT DOG HANDS!!!!!!!!!!! I was a whore, I only did it for the money.lol Yeah we need to get back to the way the shows used to be, FUN. Merry Christmas everybody :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

like i said we had so much fun this year just cruisin and hopping it was great this year is going to be better. and thanks royalty and suburban have a safe holiday season and looking forward to a great new year. oh yeah as far as the lincoln who cares the bitch was swangin that day post the pic


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 24 2005, 04:25 PM~4474370
> *like i said we had so much fun this year just cruisin and hopping it was great this year is going to be better. and thanks royalty and suburban have a safe holiday season and looking forward to a great new year. oh yeah as far as the lincoln who cares the bitch was swangin that day post the pic
> *


I felt dirty doing it though, cuz it looked nasty :barf: :banghead:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

throwing the bumper up nicka


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Jimmy....What ever happened to Al Klein??? Remeber He had a blue 64 impala...Had under wraps for like 3 years and brought it out in i believe purple.....Have not heard off or from him in years....Or What about Keith Potazik (not sure if i spelled last name right??) He was from South Warren Always did up regals....Take Care and merry Christmas to you Jim

Keith Brewster


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i still talk to al. had to finish alot of shit with his house and personal life. he may be back real soon to start a rumor. he was at my picnic this year and i dont know the other guy


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

That is good To hear....next time you see tell him brewster said what up...He should remember me, but not sure been a while..Tell him i grew up in East Detroit he Should remember that....Cannot believe you don;t know Keith.....Back in late 80's early 90's he juiced a lot of rides in warren, east detroit, detroit, area.....He rolled around in a white regal on some gold "d's"....He is the one that taught me about hooking up dro's....Late


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

t size pistons in the back of that lincoln?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

what*


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 25 2005, 08:34 AM~4478624
> *t size pistons in the back of that lincoln?
> *


Cylinders? 22 inch big daddy's.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Dec 25 2005, 10:09 AM~4479358
> *Cylinders?  22 inch big daddy's.
> *



damn u think 20 inch big daddys will work in a regal? i dont know how much i have to extend my trailing arms to make that one work.....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I DONT KNOW IF YOU GUYS POSTED THAM ALL READY?BUT HERE YOU GUYS GO :biggrin: 

1

2

3

4

5

6


7

8

9


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

STIGHT OUT OF MIAMI,FL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

STIGHT OUT OF MIAMI,FL AGAIN :biggrin: JUST IF YOU GUY'S WANTED TO KNOW WHO'S HOPPER THAT IS!?!?!IT'S "KENNY'S"OWNER OF BNC INDUSTRIES THEY BUILD SOME CLEAN ASS STREET HOPPERS


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ANOTHER HOPPER OUT OF MIAMI,FL(DADE COUNTY) :biggrin: :biggrin: THIS ONE WAS BUILD AT HIGH END CUSTOMS

1

2


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 26 2005, 10:00 AM~4484823
> *STIGHT OUT OF MIAMI,FL AGAIN :biggrin: JUST IF YOU GUY'S WANTED TO KNOW WHO'S HOPPER THAT IS!?!?!IT'S "KENNY'S"OWNER OF BNC INDUSTRIES THEY BUILD SOME CLEAN ASS STREET HOPPERS
> *


thats a broward car my man


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn I thought it was a video homie


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I watched homies video (I can't remember his name)...but that red drop top regal is fucking hot.....im feeling that car alot (all except for not having a front bumper) but other than that :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 26 2005, 05:12 PM~4487181
> *thats a broward car my man
> *


 THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT MAN :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

japSW20 

I JUST WANTED TO KNOW ARE YOU THE ONLY ONE IN Sudden Impact THATS NOT IN MIAMI BECUASE YOU LIVE IN CENTRAL FL...IF SO ARE YOU COMEING BACK TO LIVE IN MIAMI!!!!BECUASE I LOVE YOUR WORK YOUR A GOOD PAINTER BRO!!!!ONCE I GET MY (CAR & MONEY)SHIT TOGETHER ILL BE AT SPRYIN THA KANDY TO GET MY SHIT PAINTED BUT ANYWAS ILL TALK TO YOU LATER BRO


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I HAVE ABOUT 25 OR MORE PICS TO POST...I SHOULD HAVE ALL OF THAM DONE BY TOMMOR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT ILL POST SOME LATER TONIGHT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

dlinehustler

just for you bro more pics of that regal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hopping

 clean shot of it parked with the hood up :biggrin: 

pump & batterie setup :0 :0


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

1 G-BODY:biggrin: 
2 TOWN CAR
3 ANOTHER TOWN CAR


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

HITTING BACK BUMPER :0 :0 !!!!!!!!! DON'T HATE ON THE WAGON :cheesy: 

OH SHIT!!!STANDING ON THE BACK BUMPER

ALL THAM BATTERIES :biggrin:

NO FRONT BUMPER :biggrin: BUT IT'S ALL GOOD BECUASE THIS WAGON IS STILL MAD FUCKIN NICE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ROODSTER'S G-BODY IF I GOT THIS PERSON'S NAME WRONG?SORRY ABOUT THAT BUT I THINK THATS HIS NAME


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

KEEP THAM PICS COMEING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WERE ALLREADY AT 11 PAGES...LET TRY TO HIT 20 PAGES IIGHT HOMEIS :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 26 2005, 07:27 PM~4488040
> *japSW20
> 
> I JUST WANTED TO KNOW ARE YOU THE ONLY ONE IN Sudden Impact THATS NOT IN MIAMI BECUASE YOU LIVE IN CENTRAL FL...IF SO ARE YOU COMEING BACK TO LIVE IN MIAMI!!!!BECUASE I LOVE YOUR WORK YOUR A GOOD PAINTER BRO!!!!ONCE I GET MY (CAR & MONEY)SHIT TOGETHER ILL BE AT SPRYIN THA KANDY TO GET MY SHIT PAINTED BUT ANYWAS ILL TALK TO YOU LATER BRO
> *


lol sudden impact is sleeping my regal is in the makin so is erics,we got a limegreen fleet comin out too.ill be moving back one day :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 27 2005, 04:50 PM~4494858
> *lol sudden impact is sleeping my regal is in the makin so is erics,we got a limegreen fleet comin out too.ill be moving back one day :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 27 2005, 02:02 PM~4492514
> *ROODSTER'S G-BODY IF I GOT THIS PERSON'S NAME WRONG?SORRY ABOUT THAT BUT I THINK THATS HIS NAME
> *


Yeah bro it's rooster.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

IIGHT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 27 2005, 07:57 PM~4495721
> *IIGHT THANKS HOMIE
> *



no prob. he was hopping a monte with wieght like a mofo, at least that's what he said. None the less he's a pretty kool guy. I heard his cutty sold for like 1500.00 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 27 2005, 12:21 AM~4489134
> *dlinehustler
> 
> just for you bro more pics of that regal :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hopping
> ...



:thumbsup: Yeah I like that regal........and in the video the top works to...not a choped up g-body....homie did his thing


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 27 2005, 08:26 PM~4495840
> *:thumbsup:  Yeah I like that regal........and in the video the top works to...not a choped up g-body....homie did his thing
> *



single piston pump on 12 batteries, looks good.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

IM HAPPY YOU GUYS LIKED THAM PICS(I WAS NOT THE ONE THAT TOOK THAM)I HAVE LIKE 40 MORE PICS TO POST


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 27 2005, 08:36 PM~4495915
> *IM HAPPY YOU GUYS LIKED THAM PICS(I WAS NOT THE ONE THAT TOOK THAM)I HAVE LIKE 40 MORE PICS TO POST
> *



What are you waiting for? that's what this thread is for. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Dec 26 2005, 08:20 PM~4487987
> *THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT MAN :biggrin:
> *


IF THE OWNER DON'T CARE. :biggrin: ....LET IT FLY!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

THIS WAS MY EVERY DAY DRIVER FOR A WHILE....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2005, 12:42 AM~4497511
> *THIS WAS MY EVERY DAY DRIVER FOR A WHILE....
> *




did that gold hold up or is it a bitch?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2005, 12:42 AM~4497511
> *THIS WAS MY EVERY DAY DRIVER FOR A WHILE....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: damn ron you guys all was building some nice fuckin street hopper


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT for the street hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

mine


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 29 2005, 11:48 PM~4513058
> *mine
> *


 YOU CAN ALSO POST A PIC OF YOUR TRUNK SETUP IF YOU WANT:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 30 2005, 12:48 AM~4513058
> *mine
> *



Don't get a measuring stick caught under your fender!!!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 30 2005, 03:17 AM~4513749
> *Don't get a measuring stick caught under your fender!!!!
> *


I know it was a haters day that day you had to of been there to understand. But the good thing is that Nite Crowd that through the show took care of me.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah that was a strong measuring stick...Kinda fucked up too..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 30 2005, 10:20 AM~4514526
> *I know it was a haters day that day you had to of been there to understand. But the good thing is that Nite Crowd that through the show took care of me.
> *



Same exact thing happened to a 64 here a few years back. Stick got too close...crumpled up a fender. Glad to hear that you were taken care of...that would have sucked ass!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

lil nate street rider single pump.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

WHO BUILT EL ***** ? :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jan 7 2006, 04:27 PM~4568653
> *WHO BUILT EL ***** ? :roflmao:
> *


NAW ,THE REAL QUESTION IS WHO MADE IT WORK !!!!! :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2006, 05:24 PM~4574200
> *NAW ,THE REAL QUESTION IS WHO MADE IT WORK !!!!! :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


AND OH YEA, IT WAS MARTIN :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 22 2005, 04:57 PM~4461551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA'LL IN THE MIDD WEST ARE LOCO.....HOPPIN WIT WOOD GRAIN.....

IS THAT THE SAME WAGON THAT GOT CHARCOALED..... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:0 SOME FROM VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 8 2006, 08:46 PM~4575580
> *:0
> *


STILL WAITING FOR THAT BLACK/BLACK MAGIC CUTTY TO SHOW UP ON A PIC....... :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Dec 29 2005, 10:48 PM~4513058
> *mine
> *


whoa bro thats so fuckin clean :cheesy:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2006, 09:06 PM~4575667
> *STILL WAITING FOR THAT BLACK/BLACK MAGIC CUTTY TO SHOW UP ON A PIC....... :biggrin:
> *


NEW BLACK MAGIC CUTTY READY FOR 06 STRAIGHT OUTTA YUMA,AZ


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

that fuckin thing is sick lookin


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 10 2006, 03:48 PM~4588636
> *NEW BLACK MAGIC CUTTY READY FOR 06 STRAIGHT OUTTA YUMA,AZ
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Clean.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 10 2006, 04:48 PM~4588636
> *NEW BLACK MAGIC CUTTY READY FOR 06 STRAIGHT OUTTA YUMA,AZ
> *


WHAT IT DOOOOO


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

NOTHIN BUT BUMPER........


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 10 2006, 04:48 PM~4588636
> *NEW BLACK MAGIC CUTTY READY FOR 06 STRAIGHT OUTTA YUMA,AZ
> *


WHAT IT DOOOOO


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

Shit looks clean! Looks like a real rider? Did you buiuld it Ron?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Jan 11 2006, 01:23 AM~4591826
> *Shit looks clean! Looks like a real rider? Did you buiuld it Ron?
> *


 THANKS MAN,  THIS ONE IS HOME GROWN HERE IN YUMA,AZ. BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED, WERE READY TO BUST IT OUT HERE IN A MINUTE :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 11 2006, 09:29 AM~4592939
> *THANKS MAN,   THIS ONE IS HOME GROWN HERE IN YUMA,AZ.  BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED, WERE READY TO BUST IT OUT HERE IN A MINUTE :biggrin:
> *


looking good homie,, now i really can't wait to get mine back together :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thought the topic was called street hoppers...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 11 2006, 08:29 AM~4592939
> *THANKS MAN,   THIS ONE IS HOME GROWN HERE IN YUMA,AZ.  BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED, WERE READY TO BUST IT OUT HERE IN A MINUTE :biggrin:
> *


DAMN MAN YOUR HOPPER IS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!!I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they all very nice,


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 11 2006, 12:43 PM~4594132
> *thought the topic was called street hoppers...
> *


I think the topic got lost around page seven.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> THANKS MAN,  THIS ONE IS HOME GROWN HERE IN YUMA,AZ. BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED, WERE READY TO BUST IT OUT HERE IN A MINUTE :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> SINGLE OR DOUBLE :0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin: SINGLE!!!!


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Cant wait till this summer.its gonna be on and popin.. we got a single and a double.

ARIZONA Roll'n :0

















these are older pics da caddy is getting a make over :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

BELIEVE IT OR NOT THE CAR IN MY AVITAR IS THE SAME CAR :0


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 12 2006, 02:44 PM~4603546
> *BELIEVE IT OR NOT THE CAR IN MY AVITAR IS THE SAME CAR :0
> *


do you have anymore pics of the car


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 12 2006, 01:44 PM~4603546
> *BELIEVE IT OR NOT THE CAR IN MY AVITAR IS THE SAME CAR :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN YOU BEEN HARD AT WORK THAN...HOW LONG DID THE BUILDUP TAKE YOU TO COMPLETE :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

:0 DAMN! all these hoppers are tight and getting some air! 
here's on from The Rio Grande Valley in South Texas!  
TEJAZTLAN C.C. ,single (Black Magic Piston Pump),10 batteries.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 12 2006, 03:47 PM~4604475
> *:0  DAMN! all these hoppers are tight and getting some air!
> here's on from The Rio Grande Valley in South Texas!
> TEJAZTLAN C.C. ,single (Black Magic Piston Pump),10 batteries.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 12 2006, 04:47 PM~4604475
> *:0  DAMN! all these hoppers are tight and getting some air!
> here's on from The Rio Grande Valley in South Texas!
> TEJAZTLAN C.C. ,single (Black Magic Piston Pump),10 batteries.
> *



DAMN LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 12 2006, 01:38 AM~4600419
> *I think the topic got lost around page seven.
> *


THINK AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

AND AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

AND AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 12 2006, 04:47 PM~4604475
> *:0  DAMN! all these hoppers are tight and getting some air!
> here's on from The Rio Grande Valley in South Texas!
> TEJAZTLAN C.C. ,single (Black Magic Piston Pump),10 batteries.
> *


You runnin 9 batts to your front pump... :0 car looks real nice. I thought it was a double :uh: Badass Homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jan 12 2006, 07:01 PM~4606159
> *DAMN LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX!! :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Jan 13 2006, 09:48 AM~4610460
> *You runnin 9 batts to your front pump... :0 car looks real nice. I thought it was a double :uh: Badass Homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The car actually belongs to a fellow member. From what I know about the set up,it's got 10 batteries.


----------



## BIGTYMER62 (Dec 28, 2005)

Willy from MIAMI


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

clean polk county hopper :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

MY NECCA NENE :biggrin: STREET


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMER62_@Jan 14 2006, 05:26 PM~4619706
> *Willy from MIAMI
> *


 :0 Man that is a nice regal!!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 14 2006, 04:11 PM~4619954
> *clean polk county hopper :biggrin:
> *



DO YOU KNOW IF THATS JUST AN ORIGINAL CANDY BLUE???

I KINDA WANNA PUT THAT ON MY 300 :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

O.J


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn now i really want a hopper.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

go ahead and built one hommie, you still got time.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 14 2006, 06:11 PM~4619954
> *clean polk county hopper :biggrin:
> *



Bumper Looks great :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jan 15 2006, 01:19 AM~4623563
> *Bumper Looks great :uh:
> *


doesnt it? im sure your cars doing those inches with a bumper on


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jan 14 2006, 11:33 PM~4622912
> *go ahead and built one hommie, you still got time.
> *


nah i have to wait until i have my olds finished,as i am not turnin it into a hopper,the club may be gettin one soon though,if im lucky ill be the switchman,a tip from brandy and lots of practice have me gettin good at hittin the switch,


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 15 2006, 01:09 PM~4625011
> *doesnt it? im sure your cars doing those inches with a bumper on
> *




what inches is it doin ? saw it on 21


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still looks killer,


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 15 2006, 10:00 PM~4630282
> * TTT
> *


 :0 ....


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 16 2006, 01:05 AM~4630959
> *what inches is it doin ? saw it on 21
> *


im not going to be a cheerleader,not m car dont know the owner personally but i know it could get up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bumpin the hoppers up to the top.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

mine


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

what you guys like better prohopper or black magic???


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

a few Westside cars @ casper


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 26 2006, 04:13 AM~5121445
> *a few Westside cars @ casper
> *


all three of those cars have a sweet exhaust systems too. the two needing painted are in the proccess :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Any one with a 2 pump 6 or 8 batterie setup's post tham!!!!thanks


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 26 2006, 01:49 AM~5121385
> *what you guys like better prohopper or black magic???
> *


BLACK MAGIC 1866-MAGIC33


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 26 2006, 01:13 AM~5121445
> *a few Westside cars @ casper
> *


dam pinky destroying that back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres mine finished putting the set up in the night before 1st time out get it on the sticks next time n hopefully on the bumper


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

this is mine but I'm updating it for 2006 new wheels new suspension ect  [attachmentid=518230][attachmentid=518227]


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

after i do a couple of things to my impala you got room in the mag for i :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 26 2006, 03:39 PM~5123287
> *dam pinky destroying that back bumper :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that's how you know its working right


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

stevie d

whats your setup singel pump?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 26 2006, 09:37 PM~5125688
> *stevie d
> 
> whats your setup singel pump?
> *


i remmbe rhim runing a double pump all black magic maybe he switched shit around


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 26 2006, 09:41 PM~5125713
> *i remmbe rhim runing a double pump all black magic maybe he switched shit around
> *


thanks for the info...post some pics of your g-body it's a singel pump rite?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

were running double pistons 10batts was running at 60v in the pics going 96v with a few other mods next time out ,still the highest in the uk


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what is pinky running set-up


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 27 2006, 08:57 PM~5131119
> *what is pinky running set-up
> *


2 LA Pro Hopper (no piston) 14 batterys...as of right now none of our doubles got pistons


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i love that monte carlo i have for years nice car pitbull


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok how can you tell if you are in a street class or radical like pinky is it street or radical ??????


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 27 2006, 07:44 PM~5131420
> *:biggrin:
> *


you just dont know how much I love that monte carlo


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 27 2006, 11:30 PM~5131587
> *ok how can you tell if you are in a street class or radical like pinky is it street or radical ??????
> *


well this has been an arguement going on scince pinky was born so it is somthing i sure don't want to get into.


i mean my ar has 25 or so inches of rear travle it ussed telescopic cylinders does that make it radical? all i know is i will be chillin in the AC while i wait for a hop how bout you guys? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

why i asked is i am building ahopper and want to stay in teh street class but what is the rules ???? what makes a radical hmmmmm


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i know HOLLYWOOD BOB was going though some shit tryin to set some guide lines to help keep people in the right frame of mind,and if i remember correctly they were going with 30 inches under the lowest part of the rear bumper with the front locked up.


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

Here is a link to my street hopper… out of commission with a bent upper… should be back on the streets soon with a stronger pair of uppers and more extension :thumbsup: 

My 82 Cutlass... Street Hopper!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how many inchs is pinky hitting i love them car like pitbull and pinky


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 29 2006, 03:51 AM~5139954
> *how many inchs is pinky hitting i love them car like pitbull and pinky
> *


pinky has done 72"........we'll see if she does the same with the new v8.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ye ai was at casper on saterday it swangs i give it to you on that


----------



## taxreturninmytrunk (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 20 2005, 11:49 AM~4443716
> *:uh:  so how much weight is used there.
> *


If you watch that thing hop you can tell that there is no extra weight in that thing. You can't deny that Hi-caliber builds thier cars with engineering; not weight


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by taxreturninmytrunk_@Mar 30 2006, 12:06 AM~5144907
> *If you watch that thing hop you can tell that there is no extra weight in that thing. You can't deny that Hi-caliber builds thier cars with engineering; not weight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERES A PIC OF OL'FAITHFUL.... :biggrin: THE WEST COAST ''PINKY''








74'' SINGLE PUMP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey does anybody know what makes a car radical from street


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: shit my point that i believe, street should be something you can jump in and hit the freeway and drive it like a daily, sure they all almost drive, but i dont mean off the trailer, to the pit, then around the show afterwards i mean ride the fuck out. it should have all the body parts, clean paint, full clean interior, a real motor, and some 155-80-13s, just my opinion which really dont mean shit :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i agree 100% go post up single pump street cars adn how many inchs theyare hitting


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

my hopper aint a single pump but I drive it almost daily .... or i did untill i took it apart. reliable as fuck too, i'd rather be in that then my daily if it weren't for gas mileage lol.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2006, 08:13 AM~5147899
> *:biggrin: shit my point that i believe, street should be something you can jump in and hit the freeway and drive it like a daily, sure they all almost drive, but i dont mean off the trailer, to the pit, then around the show afterwards i mean ride the fuck out. it should have all the body parts, clean paint, full clean interior, a real motor, and some 155-80-13s, just my opinion which really dont mean shit :biggrin:
> *



I second that







:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2006, 08:13 AM~5147899
> *:biggrin: shit my point that i believe, street should be something you can jump in and hit the freeway and drive it like a daily, sure they all almost drive, but i dont mean off the trailer, to the pit, then around the show afterwards i mean ride the fuck out. it should have all the body parts, clean paint, full clean interior, a real motor, and some 155-80-13s, just my opinion which really dont mean shit :biggrin:
> *



Don't forget....non stuck. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Mar 30 2006, 12:15 PM~5149419
> *I second that
> 
> 
> ...


i love that caddy clean ass fuck :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2006, 08:13 AM~5147899
> *:biggrin: shit my point that i believe, street should be something you can jump in and hit the freeway and drive it like a daily, sure they all almost drive, but i dont mean off the trailer, to the pit, then around the show afterwards i mean ride the fuck out. it should have all the body parts, clean paint, full clean interior, a real motor, and some 155-80-13s, just my opinion which really dont mean shit :biggrin:
> *


your rite,but most poeple won't nose up to my 75'' impala,and i'll mob that bitch on the freeway....ask ''impalabuilder.com'' he's got video to prove it.....i sound like a little girl.....
i don't concider my car radical ,but nor do i think it's street....i am using stock lower mounts , trailing arms are 5'' longer than stock,and it has a wishbone
but other than that ,it's kinda a showcar,chromed out, paint ...just my .02


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 30 2006, 11:22 AM~5149467
> *Don't forget....non stuck.  :biggrin:
> *


well thats a given. i would love to see a stuck hopper driving down the freeway, hit a pot hole, then stand up on the freeway because of the weight. that would be the shit. and ron if you can drive that bitch for a long period of time then so be it. its a street car. not saying anyone who has posted, this just in general there are alot of people who are claiming street cars but there is no way you are driving some of these cars. like the way over extended front ends, the wheels behind the wheel wells, clunking drive shafts, etc. lets keep it real


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you are right jimmy ..plain and simple.


DAMN THAT HURT. :tears: ............... :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

id post mine but it dosent give me the browse option anymore? its on my avator


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

singal 8 batts no weight and full engine compartment


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 30 2006, 06:39 PM~5152493
> *you are right jimmy ..plain and simple.
> DAMN THAT HURT. :tears: ............... :biggrin:
> *


you really are a dik. lol :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2006, 02:16 PM~5150657
> *your rite,but most poeple won't nose up to my 75'' impala,and i'll mob that bitch on the freeway
> *


That bitch is fuckin clean!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2006, 06:27 PM~5152425
> *well thats a given. i would love to see a stuck hopper driving down the freeway, hit a pot hole, then stand up on the freeway because of the weight. that would be the shit. and ron if you can drive that bitch for a long period of time then so be it. its a street car. not saying anyone who has posted, this just in general there are alot of people who are claiming street cars but there is no way you are driving some of these cars. like the way over extended front ends, the wheels behind the wheel wells, clunking drive shafts, etc. lets keep it real
> *


my all time favorite the square tubing driveshafts as seen on truucha! lol folls weld 2 pieces of angle to there driveshaft instead of getting a slip yoke :biggrin: or cars that are so weighed down if you hand hop it it gets stuck! how about that fuck single pump this is a no pump! :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2006, 04:43 AM~5147496
> *HERES A PIC OF OL'FAITHFUL.... :biggrin: THE WEST COAST ''PINKY''
> 
> 
> ...


dddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmn


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

here the o.g wagon.....non bumper magnet :biggrin: she wasn't to good of a freeway cruiser ,but did hit the streets of vegas :0 

















shit could find any of it hopin on our old ser :angry: ver


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

so thats how you change the lights in the shop just clime up the car


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 31 2006, 02:52 AM~5154460
> *so thats how you change the lights in the shop  just clime up the car
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2006, 12:39 AM~5154397
> *here the o.g wagon.....non bumper magnet :biggrin:  she wasn't to good of a freeway cruiser ,but did hit the streets of vegas  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn I love that wagon :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2006, 12:39 AM~5154397
> *here the o.g wagon.....non bumper magnet :biggrin:  she wasn't to good of a freeway cruiser ,but did hit the streets of vegas  :0
> 
> 
> ...


CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

ill put that wagon up against an s-10 pick up any day and win any got anything on it ??????????/


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

SHHHIIIIIT :biggrin: .....Y'ALL DON'T WANT ME TO START BUILDING GAY SHIT,AGAIN..... :0 

I'D RATHER BE ABLE TO RIDE!!! 








HA HA HA...AND I'LL BE ABLE TO TRAILER IT TOO!!!!! WITH OUT EXCEEDING WEIGHT LIMITS......FUCK THAT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

thats cool shit ron....you going to start crossing the country now?


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

come on man i was not trying to talk shit or be rude just replying and conversing and if your trying to show off about your truck and business you might be able to impress some people in here but i own payed for 10 tandem axle semi trucks and trailers a trucking company 125 acre subdivision and 3 business and if you didn't mean anything by what you said i sorry i misinterrupted it but you know the truck I'm talking about and NO one can beat it anyone that i know of or heard of and that is the tarantula 160 to 163 inches every time and is street legal and is as clean as a 87 s-10 can be black custom made extended cab long bed that is posted in the interesting hoppers m and i have one of v maxs 64 impalas that i redone to 65 inches everything chromed just chatting man


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie on the real i loved that black monte


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumper64_@Apr 1 2006, 05:08 AM~5160822
> *come on man i was not trying to talk shit or be rude just replying and conversing and if your trying to show off about your truck and business you might be able to impress some people in here but i own payed for 10 tandem axle semi trucks and trailers a trucking company  125 acre subdivision and 3 business and if you didn't mean anything by what you said i sorry i misinterrupted it but you know the truck I'm talking about and NO one can beat it anyone that i know of or heard of and that is the tarantula 160 to 163 inches every time and is street legal and is as clean as a 87 s-10 can be black custom made extended cab long bed that is posted in the interesting hoppers m and i have one of v maxs 64 impalas that i redone to 65 inches everything chromed just chatting man
> *


NO . NO DISRESPECT ,I WAS MAKING A JOKE BOUT BUMPER MAGNETS.....AND HOW HEAVY THEY CAN GET.....I WOULD MUCH RATHER SEE A 45'' CLEAN AS FUCK IMPALA ,THAN A 100 PLUS INCH ASPHALT MAGNET....AS FOR SHOWIN OFF ,I CAN'T EVEN DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT ..HAHA


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

hey man thanks as i stated i didn't know what you meant if it was a hit toward i or not.... that is why i said i am sorry if i didn't read it correct but its cool man and i dint like to say things like that to respectful people because it does sound like i am trying to brag but it is nothing like that at all i would rather no one know and just for them to see what ride i have and my knowledge about them which I'm not always right but i think we all can always learn something sometime and you know there is some people out there that are the best in the world and no one can touch them in there eyes when most of the time they don't know shit and are trying to tell other things and don't know what there talking about and always downing others when there the jealous ones but its cool but you do know which truck I'm talking about it hit the roof at Louisville where the southern showdown was held and cce and jason grims was laughing at him saying ya right just go ahead and hop it in here if it hit the roof we will quit trying to build hopper just joking and laughing and when it did they payed and came running over wanting to know all about it and wondering if he wanted to sell it but its cool


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 28 2006, 05:47 AM~5131655
> *you just dont know how much I love that monte carlo
> *


thanks bro ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, its unreal how much people love it ,,, it blew a hose off one time and guys i didnt even know were taking their shirts off to wipe it down , i couldnt believe it , the car is truely loved by many and i didnt even realize it,,, :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Apr 1 2006, 05:18 AM~5160856
> *thanks bro ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, its unreal how much people  love it ,,, it blew a hose off one time and guys i didnt even know were taking their shirts off to wipe it down , i couldnt believe it , the car is truely loved by many and i didnt even realize it,,, :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*ron you build 2 wagons?














have you ever hopped your wagon with this one?









*


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt for black magic


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

dose any one know's what happend to this hopper?


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

ya its seting


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 1 2006, 05:03 PM~5162668
> *ya its seting
> *


Is that your hopper homie?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by backbumper64_@Apr 1 2006, 11:48 AM~5160845
> *hey man thanks as i stated i didn't know what you meant if it was a hit toward i or not.... that is why i said i am sorry  if i didn't read it correct but its cool man and i dint like to say things like that to respectful people because it does sound like i am trying to brag but it is nothing like that at all i would rather no one know and just for them to see what ride i have and my knowledge about them which I'm not always right but i think we all can always learn something sometime and you know there is some people out there that are the best in the world and no one can touch them in there eyes when most of the time they don't know shit and are trying to tell other things and don't know what there talking about and always downing others when there the jealous ones but its cool but you do know which truck I'm talking about it hit the roof at Louisville where the southern showdown was held and cce and jason grims was laughing at him saying ya right just go ahead and hop it in here if it hit the roof we will quit trying to build hopper just joking and laughing and when it did they payed and came running over wanting to know all about it and wondering if he wanted to sell it but its cool
> *


jesus christ...... now that's a run-on sentence!!! punctuation is for pussies!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2006, 05:45 AM~5160802
> *SHHHIIIIIT :biggrin: .....Y'ALL DON'T WANT ME TO START BUILDING GAY SHIT,AGAIN..... :0
> 
> I'D RATHER BE ABLE TO RIDE!!!
> ...


damn big ron is rollin hard,with the darkside semi :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

now he just need someone to pic up that damn phone :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 2 2006, 12:14 AM~5164088
> *now he just need someone to pic up that damn phone  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

street no weight


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2006, 10:45 AM~5160802
> *SHHHIIIIIT :biggrin: .....Y'ALL DON'T WANT ME TO START BUILDING GAY SHIT,AGAIN..... :0
> 
> I'D RATHER BE ABLE TO RIDE!!!
> ...


Damn an 18 wheeler shit bussiness must be good. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2006, 02:13 PM~5147899
> *:biggrin: shit my point that i believe, street should be something you can jump in and hit the freeway and drive it like a daily, sure they all almost drive, but i dont mean off the trailer, to the pit, then around the show afterwards i mean ride the fuck out. it should have all the body parts, clean paint, full clean interior, a real motor, and some 155-80-13s, just my opinion which really dont mean shit :biggrin:
> *


I agree and no lead like some shops use. :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Apr 2 2006, 12:14 AM~5163864
> *jesus christ...... now that's a run-on sentence!!! punctuation is for pussies!!
> *


 Are we in English/spelling class with teacher cp or are we in a lowrider talk forum .........ummmm?????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HIMBONE IS YOUR CAR BLACK MAGIC EQUIPPED.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 3 2006, 05:01 PM~5172792
> *:biggrin:
> *


single or double?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

4 pump black magic setup


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

himbone thats sick bro.... are you running pistons?? pm me i'd like to ask you a few.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

single piston!!!!!!!


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 5 2006, 12:09 AM~5181059
> *single piston!!!!!!!
> *


IF-YOU-HAVE-A-SINGLE-PISTON-WHY-DO-YOU-HAVE-A-REDS-LICENE-PLATE-ON-THE-FRONT......-IM-NOT-SURE-BUT-I-DONT-THINK-REDS-MAKE-A-PISTION-PUMP-YET?????????


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

for your info reds was the first to use pistons.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper64_@Apr 4 2006, 10:19 PM~5181105
> *IF-YOU-HAVE-A-SINGLE-PISTON-WHY-DO-YOU-HAVE-A-REDS-LICENE-PLATE-ON-THE-FRONT......-IM-NOT-SURE-BUT-I-DONT-THINK-REDS-MAKE-A-PISTION-PUMP-YET?????????
> *


i would show you but i dont know how to shrink the pic size to post it. but REDS has piston pumps.


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

ITS-COOL-IM-NOT-IN-TO-REDS-AND-ALSO-REDS-ARNT-RIGHT-AROUND-THIS-PART-OF-THE-COUNTRY-THERE-WAS-ONE-IN-NASHVILLE-BUT-NOT-ANYMORE-THAT-I-KNOW-OF-BUT-ITS-COOL-I-DIDNT-THINK-THAT-THEY-DID-I-THOUGHT-RON-WAS-THE-FIRST-BUT-IF-THEY-DO-THEN-ITS-COOL


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper64_@Apr 4 2006, 11:24 PM~5181431
> *ITS-COOL-IM-NOT-IN-TO-REDS-AND-ALSO-REDS-ARNT-RIGHT-AROUND-THIS-PART-OF-THE-COUNTRY-THERE-WAS-ONE-IN-NASHVILLE-BUT-NOT-ANYMORE-THAT-I-KNOW-OF-BUT-ITS-COOL-I-DIDNT-THINK-THAT-THEY-DID-I-THOUGHT-RON-WAS-THE-FIRST-BUT-IF-THEY-DO-THEN-ITS-COOL
> *


Ron wan't the first to use them, REDS started using them back in the 80's.But Ron was the first to start selling them.


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

IF-PEOPLE-NEW-ABOUT-THE-PISTION-PUMPS-IN-THE-LATE-80-WHY-JUST-NOW-ARE-WE-GETTING-THEM-AND-MAKING-THEM-WHEN-IN-THE-80-AND-90-THEY-DID-BACK-DOOR-SETUPS-AND-WE-KNEW-ABOUT-THEM-AND-DID-THEM-AND-HAVE-BEEN-MODIFIYING-THEM-SINCE-THEN?????????????


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

i think because it was too dangerous to market. dont quote me on that though.


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

TOO-DANGEROUS-THEN-WHY-ARE-THEY-PRODUCEING-THEM-NOW-JUST-FINE-AND-IF-THEY-WHERE-WORKING-BACK-THEN-THEY-MUST-HAVE-BEEN-JUST-FINE-TO-SELL-THEN :0 ????????????????????????????????


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumper64_@Apr 5 2006, 02:02 AM~5181729
> *TOO-DANGEROUS-THEN-WHY-ARE-THEY-PRODUCEING-THEM-NOW-JUST-FINE-AND-IF-THEY-WHERE-WORKING-BACK-THEN-THEY-MUST-HAVE-BEEN-JUST-FINE-TO-SELL-THEN :0 ????????????????????????????????
> *


 there are some thing that are secret :0 hopper 602 is right. reds used them back in the day Ron was the first to offer them..they are dangerous if u dont know what u are doing..


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

dangerous???? how are they dangerous???


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper64_@Apr 5 2006, 04:02 AM~5181729
> *TOO-DANGEROUS-THEN-WHY-ARE-THEY-PRODUCEING-THEM-NOW-JUST-FINE-AND-IF-THEY-WHERE-WORKING-BACK-THEN-THEY-MUST-HAVE-BEEN-JUST-FINE-TO-SELL-THEN :0 ????????????????????????????????
> *



WHY- DO-YOU-WRITE-LIKE-THIS?
IT-HURTS-MY-EYES.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Apr 5 2006, 08:35 AM~5182629
> *WHY- DO-YOU-WRITE-LIKE-THIS?
> IT-HURTS-MY-EYES.
> *



:roflmao:-:roflmao:-me-too.


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 5 2006, 06:27 AM~5182562
> *dangerous???? how are they dangerous???
> *


u never seen that topic about the guy who had the pump blow up in his face? was a while back


----------



## backbumper64 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGCRAIG_@Apr 5 2006, 09:35 AM~5182629
> *WHY- DO-YOU-WRITE-LIKE-THIS?
> IT-HURTS-MY-EYES.
> *


IF-YOU-WAS-TO-READ-MY-WHOLE-POST-THEN-YOU-WOULD-HAVE-SEEN-THAT-MY-KEYBOARD-IS-BROKE-AND-THIS-IS-THE-ONLY-WAY-I-CAN-WRITE-UNTILL-I-GET-A-NEW-ONE-TODAY.  :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Apr 2 2006, 11:55 AM~5165090
> *street no weight
> *


finally some pics of this ride hoping!  looks good did u measure the inches?  single back door piston pump right?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 5 2006, 10:07 AM~5183498
> *u never seen that topic about the guy who had the pump blow up in his face? was a while back
> *


nah anybody got a link?? i'd be curious to see what that was all about...


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

dude got fuked up...had a plate of metal put in his skull...didnt know what he was doing......real dangerous if u dont know how to use one....buyer beware.....they work good but u have to know how to use them....i say hop with out them...it can be done....people been hitting high number without them for years :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 5 2006, 01:06 PM~5184748
> *dude got fuked up...had a plate of metal put in his skull...didnt know what he was doing......real dangerous if u dont know how to use one....buyer beware.....they work good but u have to know how to use them....i say hop with out them...it can be done....people been hitting high number without them for years :biggrin:
> *


yea i remember that a while back,like anything else,its dangerous.walking outside a plane could fall on you :0 but what the hell,maybe people overdue and fill them pass their safe limit?


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

naw this dude tried to take the pumps apart while the pumps were charged....took pump outta the car....then unbolted the tank....with gas inside...what do u think is gonna happen....modafuker almost got killed....was airlifted to hospital....and in a comma for like a couple of days.....real bad shit man


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 5 2006, 01:17 PM~5184824
> *naw this dude tried to take the pumps apart while the pumps were charged....took pump outta the car....then unbolted the tank....with gas inside...what do u think is gonna happen....modafuker almost got killed....was airlifted to hospital....and in a comma for like a couple of days.....real bad shit man
> *


well i feel bad for what happen to him,but that just goes under "natural selection"


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 5 2006, 11:26 AM~5184515
> *finally some pics of this ride hoping!   looks good did u measure the inches?  single back door piston pump right?
> *


o damn.. forgot that was the guy with the backdoored pump. doesnt look like its doin anythin special. hah.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2006, 04:45 AM~5160802
> *SHHHIIIIIT :biggrin: .....Y'ALL DON'T WANT ME TO START BUILDING GAY SHIT,AGAIN..... :0
> 
> I'D RATHER BE ABLE TO RIDE!!!
> ...


 nice trailor :biggrin: guess i'm not the only fool sending you all there money...lol

all these wagons doing their thing..makes me sick...lol.. i'll have mine done soon :biggrin: 18 tele's are in the rear, 14 batts tomorrrow, should have the double piston in by the end of the week :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2006, 01:37 AM~5175420
> *4 pump black magic setup
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Apr 6 2006, 12:51 AM~5188703
> *nice trailor :biggrin:  guess i'm not the only fool sending you all there money...lol
> 
> all these wagons doing their thing..makes me sick...lol.. i'll have mine done soon :biggrin: 18 tele's are in the rear, 14 batts tomorrrow, should have the double piston in by the end of the week :biggrin:
> *



Useing Satain Or Flat Paint On That Wangon Huh?

Assholes Stealing My Idea's Before I Get The Chance To Use Them :biggrin: 

Hah Hah :biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@Apr 6 2006, 02:15 AM~5188749
> *Useing Satain Or Flat Paint On That Wangon Huh?
> 
> Assholes Stealing My Idea's Before I Get The Chance To Use Them  :biggrin:
> ...


 colors a secret :biggrin: goes into the booth next friday, have new wheels for it too :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Apr 6 2006, 01:24 AM~5188766
> *colors a secret :biggrin:  goes into the booth next friday, have new wheels for it too :0
> *



Cool It's Still Open For Useing

Go Satin Black!

I'll Be Pushing Black Magic Soon

Just Got To Get Price Lists (In Mail) And What I Need To Order :thumbsup:


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 5 2006, 01:06 PM~5184748
> *dude got fuked up...had a plate of metal put in his skull...didnt know what he was doing......real dangerous if u dont know how to use one....buyer beware.....they work good but u have to know how to use them....i say hop with out them...it can be done....people been hitting high number without them for years :biggrin:
> *


listen to this muther fucker.. thinkin hes a real ryder. Fool. I earned my way in this game 14 years strong. Where you bought your way in this game from cars outa Va's Showtime Customs to Pitbull Hydraulics. I earned every year of my lowriding experience through trial and error. My accident was a careless mistake. The mistake of not letting the nitrogen outa the pump before I handle it. Not that I knew nuthing on what I was doing. Never talk shit about me, son. I got to many years and friends in this game to have a punk like you degrade me. I'm 100% recoverd now and can slap your ass up and down this board.

your a joke, you claim Billy built your monte carlo that you bought from showtime customs that really belong to your cousin, then you claim the pink impala was your build to some and Pitbull to others, now your new regal you claim you built or pitbull built but when it comes down to it, they were all bought. I'll go bring up the sale add. 

bought for 10 grand

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=142618&st=0

do us a favor and not come to the Low-riders.com picnic. All your shit talkin has made no one want you around. Notice how everyone left the DC picnic, "hey why you guys rollin out early", "I'm not hangin out with that mark ass..."


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Apr 9 2006, 11:41 AM~5206757
> *listen to this muther fucker.. thinkin hes a real ryder. Fool. I earned my way in this game 14 years strong. Where you bought your way in this game from cars outa Va's Showtime Customs to Pitbull Hydraulics. I earned every year of my lowriding experience through trial and error. My accident was a careless mistake. The mistake of not letting the nitrogen outa the pump before I handle it. Not that I knew nuthing on what I was doing. Never talk shit about me, son. I got to many years and friends in this game to have a punk like you degrade me. I'm 100% recoverd now and can slap your ass up and down this board.
> 
> your a joke, you claim Billy built your monte carlo that you bought from showtime customs that really belong to your cousin, then you claim the pink impala was your build to some and Pitbull to others, now your new regal you claim you built or pitbull built but when it comes down to it, they were all bought. I'll go bring up the sale add.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SiK RyDa (Mar 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice man, way to put it down!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Apr 9 2006, 09:41 AM~5206757
> *listen to this muther fucker.. thinkin hes a real ryder. Fool. I earned my way in this game 14 years strong. Where you bought your way in this game from cars outa Va's Showtime Customs to Pitbull Hydraulics. I earned every year of my lowriding experience through trial and error. My accident was a careless mistake. The mistake of not letting the nitrogen outa the pump before I handle it. Not that I knew nuthing on what I was doing. Never talk shit about me, son. I got to many years and friends in this game to have a punk like you degrade me. I'm 100% recoverd now and can slap your ass up and down this board.
> 
> your a joke, you claim Billy built your monte carlo that you bought from showtime customs that really belong to your cousin, then you claim the pink impala was your build to some and Pitbull to others, now your new regal you claim you built or pitbull built but when it comes down to it, they were all bought. I'll go bring up the sale add.
> ...


DAMMMMNNNN.....WAY TO SHUT IT DOWN.... :0 
GLAD YOUR DOIN GOOD SCOTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 11 2006, 11:45 AM~5219845
> *
> *


JIMMY ,WHO TOOK THAT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn ...impala looks great bone :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 11 2006, 11:41 PM~5224397
> *JIMMY ,WHO TOOK THAT PIC :biggrin:
> *


couldnt tell ya it was posted on another topic before we left the show :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 30 2006, 02:43 AM~5147496
> *HERES A PIC OF OL'FAITHFUL.... :biggrin: THE WEST COAST ''PINKY''
> 
> 
> ...


If this car is hitting 74"then that dude standing by it must be 7'tall or more


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 12 2006, 03:40 PM~5228737
> *If this car is hitting 74"then that dude standing by it must be 7'tall or more
> *


apparently, simple math is difficult for you to grasp, so let me break it down for you...

1 foot = 12 inches--- 

12x6=72--- 

72+2=74 inches... 

that would be 6'2"... the guy standing at the car is about 5'10" and the car is about 4" over his head... so, that would be 74"... see how that works.

*CLASS DISMISSED!!!!*


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Apr 12 2006, 03:13 PM~5228985
> *apparently, simple math is difficult for you to grasp, so let me break it down for you...
> 
> 1 foot = 12 inches---
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Not a good pic but Firme Estilos single gate street hopper.

[attachmentid=535302]


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

this car here is nice as hell


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Apr 12 2006, 06:13 PM~5228985
> *apparently, simple math is difficult for you to grasp, so let me break it down for you...
> 
> 1 foot = 12 inches---
> ...


too much english not enough math :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 12 2006, 04:40 PM~5228737
> *If this car is hitting 74"then that dude standing by it must be 7'tall or more
> *


thats me with a tan...hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Apr 12 2006, 04:13 PM~5228985
> *apparently, simple math is difficult for you to grasp, so let me break it down for you...
> 
> 1 foot = 12 inches---
> ...


sorry to say it homie but the the tire is not over his head plus he squating alittle.SO i don't see 74" i see about 68 if hes that tall. :dunno: by the way is that REDRUM?


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 13 2006, 01:11 AM~5231775
> *sorry to say it homie but the the tire is not over his head plus he squating alittle.SO i don't see 74" i see about 68 if hes that tall. :dunno: by the way is that REDRUM?
> *


I'm sorry to tell you this, but the tire WAS over his head and I have been on the stick for this car before, so I KNOW that it does what he says it does...


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Apr 12 2006, 05:13 PM~5228985
> *apparently, simple math is difficult for you to grasp, so let me break it down for you...
> 
> 1 foot = 12 inches---
> ...


See homie we knew you could count and do math. :biggrin: J/k You know there is another measering system besides metric. :uh: And they use it at alot of show. :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Apr 13 2006, 05:42 AM~5232147
> *I'm sorry to tell you this, but the tire WAS over his head and I have been on the stick for this car before, so I KNOW that it does what he says it does...
> *


look get off his nuts i'm 6' and got a single pump that does 74" so I know the tires go over my head,but that car aint over his head


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 16 2006, 08:27 PM~5257130
> *look get off his nuts i'm 6' and got a single pump that does 74" so I know the tires go over my head,but that car aint over his head
> *


i think your wrong. its just the angle the pic is at.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its on the bumper thats enuff for me


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 17 2006, 02:09 PM~5260656
> *its on the bumper thats enuff for me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 16 2006, 11:27 PM~5257130
> *look get off his nuts i'm 6' and got a single pump that does 74" so I know the tires go over my head,but that car aint over his head
> *


considering I was there... I'm pretty sure that I KNOW what the car did... I am on NO ONE'S nuts son... I call 'em like I see 'em... besides, you stick up for your friends, right??? That's kinda what a homie does... so why don't you post up pics of your 74" single pump, we'd like to see it.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hey what are you guys runnin in your tires for psi on them street cars??? im runnin 80 with tubes and my shit just grenaded hardcore... there was no leaking or nothing just a loud ass bang and lots of vibrations.... should i be rollin on like maybe 60psi??? help me out this kinda just ruined my day.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

You should be straight with 80. I run about 70-75 in mine.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i just dont want these tires to keep coming apart on me .... i dont think you guys realize how much of a street car i've made this thing ..... i've put over 1000 miles on it in the 3 or 4 weeks i've owned it.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 18 2006, 02:27 PM~5266383
> *i just dont want these tires to keep coming apart on me .... i dont think you guys realize how much of a street car i've made this thing ..... i've put over 1000 miles on it in the 3 or 4 weeks i've owned it.
> *


i have 45 psi in mine and ive traveled to florida twice with my lincoln and canada alot of times


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 18 2006, 11:27 AM~5266383
> *i just dont want these tires to keep coming apart on me .... i dont think you guys realize how much of a street car i've made this thing ..... i've put over 1000 miles on it in the 3 or 4 weeks i've owned it.
> *


I wouldnt drive it with that much just fill them before you hop...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats some big pressure i was getting worried putting 60psi in my 13s


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5268339
> *thats some big pressure i was getting worried putting 60psi in my 13s
> *


 :scrutinize: i put 60 in my daily :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 18 2006, 02:46 PM~5267341
> *I wouldnt drive it with that much just fill them before you hop...
> *


thats what im gonna start doing, im gonna roll on 60 and hope that it helps out a bit.


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Get some bigger tires, Brent at Pitbull has some nice mud donkeys you can throw on there.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

yea im gonna have to get dump truck tires....


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 19 2006, 07:48 AM~5271242
> *yea im gonna have to get dump truck tires....
> *


noooooooooooooooooooooo

fu*k bo-bo's...13's :biggrin: ...... i run 65 in the rear and 75 in the front, everywhere.. never had a problem and i have shaved whitewalls.. no intertubes..


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nah man im just playin around ... im gonna get all new tires same size as before and roll on 65 psi


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 14 2005, 08:46 PM~4407985
> *There's Only 1 Dawg There's Only 1............................... :thumbsup:
> 
> Post pics of the REGAL................. :0
> *


How tall is the dude hitting the switch? 4'5"?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

dose anyone have a hopper with a setup of only 2 pumps & 8 batteries if so how many inchs are you hitting


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Apr 22 2006, 12:52 AM~5290985
> *How tall is the dude hitting the switch? 4'5"?
> 
> *


What does that matter??????


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

SOME GAS HOPPIN


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 2 2006, 12:01 AM~5354225
> *SOME GAS HOPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

anyone comeing out with something new for the 07


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

yes


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

yes


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

yup


----------

